# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  حاسبة الحمل

## فهمي سامر

*أهمية حاسبة الحمل 
* *  تعتبر حاسبة الحمل آداة مهمة حيث أنها تقوم  بعملية حساب  الحمل  وهي عملية مهمة جدا بالنسبة للمرأة حيث أن حساب  الحمل    يؤهل المرأة الحامل تأهيل نفسى وبدنى للإستعداد لعملية الولادة وبدأ  مرحلة  جديدة من مراحل حياتها وهى مرحلة الرضاعة والإعتناء بالأطفال.  
* 
* طريقة حساب  الحمل   
* * تقوم  حاسبة   الحمل  بحساب  الحمل   ابتداء من أول  يوم فى آخر دورة شهرية لكي وهذه الطريقة هى التى يتبعها  أغلب الأطباء فى  الوقت الحالى وعلى الرغم من أن اليوم الذى تتم فيه عملية  الإخصاب هو اليوم  الأول فى  الحمل  إلا أنه يصعب عليك تحديد هذا اليوم وذلك لعدم وجود وسيلة  مؤكدة لمعرفته ومن هنا يلجأ الأطباء إلى  حاسبة   الحمل  التى تقوم بحساب  الحمل   عن طريق أول يوم فى آخر دورة شهرية ومن ثم احتساب 40 أسبوع ابتداء من هذا  التاريخ لمعرفة موعد الولادة. 

* *

* *لمعرفة وقت  الحمل  عبر الرابط التالي
* *حساب الحمل

* *
حاسبة الحمل
حساب الحمل
حاسبة  الحمل  الدقيقة
حساب  الحمل  بالأسابيع
حساب موعد الولادة
موعد الولادة
*

----------

